# Novemberausgabe ist online



## Franky (1. November 2005)

Hallo liebe Leser von Anglerpraxis.de,

unsere Novemberausgabe ist soeben aktiviert worden. Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Auf zu neuen Ufern
Volltreffer in der Nachspielzeit
Wettfischen in Brasilien
Angler - Naturschützer? Tierquäler?
Nebelhecht
Gut Wahl
Irland 2005
Bootsanglertreff Roermond
Erlebnis in der Negenmark
Eine Tour mit der MS Blauort
Uge 2005
Senja - Teil 3
Fliege des Monats
Vergessener Sponsor vom Geburtstag
Fisch des Monats (neu)
Geschichte eines Teiches
Rezept des Monats
Kystefiskers feat. Aktion Gemeinsam Angeln
Firmenvorstellung Geoff Anderson

Wir bedanken uns wieder bei allen, die auch diesen Monat wieder für das Magazin geschrieben haben.

Und freuen uns auch weiterhin über alle Berichte, Artikel, Erlebnisse, Fotos etc. rund um Angeln und Angler.

Wer im Magazin veröffentlicht werden will, einfach Kontakt aufnehmen:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de

Texte bitte als Worddokument, DinA4, Schrift Times New Roman, Größe 12, Fotos bitte nicht in den Text einbauen, sondern in bestmöglicher Auflösung als jpg, zip. oder rar. - Datei extra anhängen und mitschicken.
Markierungen im Text nicht vergessen, wo dann welches Foto hinsoll.

Aslo haut in die Tasten, wir freuen uns über alle Artikel und Berichte.


----------



## Sailfisch (1. November 2005)

*AW: Novemberausgabe ist online*

Gute Arbeit Franky!
Cool finde ich besonders, daß unser Reisender nicht nur eine Woche in seiner Ferienwohnung fürs AB-Treffen gestifftet hat, sondern gleich die ganze Woche. Da wird sich der Gewinner jetzt doppelt freuen. :m


----------

